# ASUS Eee PC 1000(H) Review !!



## predatorvjisback (Aug 30, 2008)

INTRODUCTION​

*img352.imageshack.us/img352/7512/img00005jz0.jpg
By predatorvj at 2008-08-22​
Well this is my second Reviews .Hope that some one remember my earlier Reviews on Eee PC 4G .It was an accident which made me to  get this devil .Dont want to allobrate and waste time in all this now !!
Starting off with look , Its look verYYY  Sturdy .I got My self Eee PC 1000(H) in Black colour. Some one you might have seen  that Ad from SONY VIAO  ”arre re Dheko Dheko “ hmmm the same LOOKKKKKS. In that you had seen al l the eyes poping up looking and following the VIAO laptop..some what same happened with me when I saw the Eee PC 1000(H) … 
To be very Frank now ASUS has started showing its True Colour . The TOP of Eee PC 1000(H) hasn’t ASUS logo as it was in Eee PC 4G ,only the name Eee PC. Glossy finish with name on it on the  “Eee PC” .this time too its very light weight just  1.45kg with long battery life of upto 8 hours. Seriously didn’t wanted to post battery life etc blah blah …. .its my reviews so I will allobrate more on my Experience and not what you generally can get  searching on Google. 

By predatorvj at 2008-08-17


By predatorvj at 2008-08-17
Yeah !! many of reviews you might have seen ,but what about Bench marks ?? and Gaming performance ??. WCG is coming soon so decided to put some efforts for this things also as any review without benchmarks is incomplete . I founded those things missing in many reviews I had seen .So Decided to Write reviews .May be will post Video Reviews on You Tube too. Lets Proceed...
[BREAK=TECHNICAL SPECIFICATION]

*TECHNICAL SPECIFICATION​*







Operating System    Genuine Windows® XP Home/GNU Linux
Display    10"
Intel CPU & Chipset    Intel® Atom N270
Memory    1GB (DDR2)
Wireless Data Network    WLAN: 802.11 n
Bluetooth: YES
Storage    HDD 80GB ( Genuine Windows® XP Home)
HDD 80GB (Linux)
Camera    1.3M Pixel
Audio    Dolby Sound Room Certified (only support on XP OS)
Stereo speaker
Digital Array Mic
Battery    6 Cells, 3.2 ~ 7 hrs**
Weight    1.45kg





  ASUS exclusive Super Hybrid Engine for longer battery lifespan of up to 8 hours
• Super Hybrid Engine offers a choice of performance and power consumption modes for easy adjustments according to various needs .This is very Good feature in Eee PC 1000 H
90 GB of storage space in absolutely enough  .Thanks to Atom processor which consumes power and works as per requirement .more over this Eee PC is loaded with Genuine Windows® XP Home .My first ever legal Purchase
*img295.imageshack.us/img295/3756/img00004wc9.th.jpg

[BREAK=KEYBOARD AND SCREEN]

KEYBOARD AND SCREEN​
I am totally impressed by this baby. On opening the laptop you will find 1.3 MP camera yeah it has 1.3 MP inbuilt camera on top of the screen .Image Quality is good .very good for chating or video conferencing  .This was some serious stuff I was expecting  in Eee Pc 7 inches  but happy as I got it in this lappy. I clicked the images on resolution  1280 X 1024 .On starting camera green LED glows indicating Camera started . On the Frame of screen at the bottom there are two mini mics perfect !. 
*img352.imageshack.us/img352/3508/img00006sy4.th.jpg


By predatorvj at 2008-08-22

*img246.imageshack.us/img246/8093/img00014dk5.jpg
By predatorvj at 2008-08-23




Now this was about camera let come to point  about the screen. I have one word for this now. AWESOME . one more time AWESOME .screen is fabulous .only 10 inches but amazing clearity  .I had kept the screen resolution of 1024 X 600 .was pretty Good you can also make screen resolution at 1024 X 768 compressed resolution but all things even icons look compressed   which I dint liked so kept it at resolution of 1024 X 600.I saw the movie HAPPY FEET using Media Player and to be very Frank it was more better than portable DVD player out there .this is my true travel mate now .
Keyboard this time is more complete and comfortable. thinking what Do you mean by more complete  ?? 
Ok so let me describe its has 4 more , yes 4 more buttons  on K/b on the upper silver strip where the power button is located .Starting from  right handside other first button is for  SKYPE  .Second button can be used to change the Performance. you can chose three type of performace . 
1.    Power saving .
2.    High performance.
3.    Super Performance.
3rd button can used to change the resolution ,lowest from 
•     800 X 600 
•    1024 X 600
•    1024 X 768
•    1024 X 768 (compressed ).
4th button is used to turn off the screen. Don’t NO for what this button was given ,may be part of power saving like when you don’t want to do any thing but are downloading something so wanted to keep the laptop ON but wanted to turn off the monitor. It’s similar to that…
Actually the 1st key which was for For Skype is CUSTOMIZABLE  and you can customize as per your needs what you want ,default was skype and I have kept it same .
On the Extreme left hand side there is 4 led’s similar to that in Dell Vostro 1400 laptop. starting from left there are 3 green LEDS of which 1st if for POWER INDICATOR,2nd for BATTERY STATUS,3rd is for SSD/HDD indicator and the Final 4th if BLUE coloured LED which is for Bluetooth/wifi.

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/1172/img00012eh3.jpg
By predatorvj at 2008-08-23

[BREAK=PORTS/SLOTS and other OPTIONS]
*PORTS/SLOTS and other OPTIONS​*

So Now coming to Options etc , if you think  of Adding extra HDD etc then there is  one Memory Card reader slot for reading from devices such as Digicam,MP3 players, cellphones  etc. In addition to that there is 3 USB 2.0 ports in this baby 2 on the right hand side of the Eee Pc and one on the Left hand sides  which can provide data transfer rates upto  480Mbits/sec. Also this USB support Hot-Swapping function.
On the Left side there is LAN port for eight –pin RG-45 connector(10/100M bit).this is great feature I had added in LAN while Playing CZ with my friends while playing in Gaming Café. next is Microphone n Headphone jacks .this Baby was very good on lacked was some Optical Drive but still I am happy as It was made considering the facts that it should provide more battery life, affordability and more Compact with all nessary essentialities.here are few Pics 

*img170.imageshack.us/img170/5626/img00010lq8.jpg
By predatorvj at 2008-08-22



By predatorvj at 2008-08-22

*img122.imageshack.us/img122/7268/img00011uy7.jpg
By predatorvj at 2008-08-22


[BREAK=GAMING and BENCHMARKS]
*
GAMING and BENCHMARKS​*

This was missing in many reviews I had personally seen before buying this one. Read and write speed was very good considering the ProC Atom from intel. It has INTEL 945GC on board chipset which Do provide decent graphic  and amazing performance. I didn’t  found any Lags etc while opening any kind of application like Open office,tally etc.it worked totally flawless .I also installed Photoshop that too worked without any lags. Finally decided to play my favorite game Condition Zero .this was something special to me ,yes special. Inspite of being so small it worked awesome .When I Tired to play the game on OpenGL mode it failed to produce FPS more than 10 but then changed to D3D mode and guess what I started getting more than 30FPS .I was very excited and was playing Cz from Touch pad .it was very responsive I played well on laptop then my desktop at home .Simply UNBELIVEABLE !!


The benchmarks test results :

*img223.imageshack.us/img223/5826/perfresio3.gif
By predatorvj at 2008-08-23

*img292.imageshack.us/img292/3789/memtestan4.gif
By predatorvj at 2008-08-23

*img292.imageshack.us/img292/1527/diskrm1.gif
By predatorvj at 2008-08-23

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/205/3dtestdu0.gif
By predatorvj at 2008-08-23

[BREAK=SOFTWARES]

*SOFTWARES​*

Coming to software parts its Preloaded with Windows Home edition which included packages like Acrobat reader,Skype,Staroffice 8 etc.Most of all considering the price Tag rs :29500/- with genuine XP it was worth buy atleast for me.
Now coming to Xtra stuffs i loaded Pcmarks,fraps as extra software required by me  to write the reviews.ath e pacakage also included microsoft works which was some thing different.well here is pics of it.

*img262.imageshack.us/img262/2519/msworksza3.png
By predatorvj at 2008-08-23

*img297.imageshack.us/img297/1820/websiteoo3.png
By predatorvj at 2008-08-23

*img186.imageshack.us/img186/1073/deskfd2.png
By predatorvj at 2008-08-23

Apart from that i loaded EVEREST ULTIMATE ,TALLY 9 etc. Now yes this was something i really wanted there was No indication for the CAps ON/OFF however there was on screen display which popped up whenever the CAPs was ON/OFF. good impressed.
nothing more to describe by me with this part wasnt interested in installing 3D max etc as they are useless to me.
dreamweaver was extra software i have tried .
For the gamer,by the gamers ...yes brother you got me right I mean how come there wont any good games in my lappy.so i installed CZ and CS 1.6. results were spectacular .this is A BEAST... atleast at this price TAG . 
I have taken few videos and screen Shots of the game play.have a look 

*img291.imageshack.us/img291/1921/czero2008081403360095ss0.png
By predatorvj at 2008-08-23


[BREAK=CONCLUSION]
*CONCLUSION ​* 
This is amazing machine from ASUS ,a complete laptop i  can say.more than expectation.I have also seen MSI wind laptop before this purchase .to be very frank MSI wind  was more like child toy with cheap built Quality .ASUS Eee Pc 1000(H) is indeed a wonderful and complete professional make  machine.however it does lack CD/DVD ROM inside .But still considering the fact that its loaded with genuine Windows XP ,Beautiful specs and KILLER LOOKS n FINISH Eee Pc 1000(H) can be your perfect Choice at good pricing .

RATINGS :


LOOKS: 5/5
PERFORMANCE: 4/5.
CAMERA :4/5 .
K/b / PAD :5/5 .
BATERY LIFE : 5/5
OVERALL : 4.5 / 5 .



Pros :


good battery life
good performance.
small,sleek and sexy...
affordibility
easy to use.
perfect machine for small games  and other applications


Cons 


None in particular

[BREAK=VIDEO DEMO]

*VIDEO DEMO​*

ImageShack - Hosting :: demo1rd1.flv


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice review Mate. Congrats on your new purchase

Can you tell me the actual real battery life you are getting in ideal condition and while playing or watching movies.



which camera you used for pictures ? they are horrible make them small if possible.


----------



## predatorvjisback (Aug 31, 2008)

i get around 4-5 hours battery time if i am watching movies or hearing music continiously .
Auto saving mode might increase the timing ,may be
one more thing which i have noticed is that when u switch Eee Pc 1000(H) in Extreme performance mode i get 30-35 FPS in OPEN GL mode ,however if i m switched  to autosaving n playing in Open GL there is ****in lags
changing performance as per requirement is really good option in it on press on a button





shashank4u said:


> Nice review Mate. Congrats on your new purchase
> 
> Can you tell me the actual real battery life you are getting in ideal condition and while playing or watching movies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pathik (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats dude! Great buy.


----------



## R2K (Aug 31, 2008)

and what about the price

also u could have added better pics.....


----------



## saqib_khan (Aug 31, 2008)

^^He already quoted the price i.e. 29500/- 

I wud rather buy a full fledged PC then buying this. I mean y not buy Zenith Director,Compaq or any other lappy within this range(30k). They come with dvd rw, 15.4" screen , dual core proccy,etc.

Anyways congrats on ur purchase.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 31, 2008)

I seriously think it doesn't seem worth its cost.
Lenovo IdeaPad S10 at 17K appears MUCH MUCH more attractive than this laptop.

At this price, we can even get a full fledged mainstream laptop which is powerful enough to meet today's standards.


----------



## Pat (Sep 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> At this price, we can even get a full fledged mainstream laptop which is powerful enough to meet today's standards.



There is a reason why they are called sub-notebooks


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah. Subs have remained expensive for long.  though the trend is fallin down these days.


----------



## R2K (Sep 1, 2008)

WTH Rs 29500/- for that lappy!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There exist much wider range of lappys for that price tag from compaq and acer which are better and worth the money than this one.....


----------

